# Replacing an old Turtle Beach SoundCard



## iamstubb (Nov 23, 2013)

I am remaining out of fashion for media server these days. I have an old shoebox HTPC that has existed in various forms since Windows Vista. Currently it is a low power AMD system that had a Turtle Beach Santa Cruz in it that I liked due to optical out and what seemed like superior input quality for passing through or recording my old vinyl. Got the free Windows 10 upgrade, which I actually like, but realize it is overkill for the job. Unfortunately, the Turtle Beach card no longer works so I am faced with going back to Windows 7, rebuilding the whole thing, or adding on a sound card to recover my functionality. Any recommendations out there? My primary desire is good quality input for digitizing or passing through my old Bang and Olufson turntable/NAD phono pre-amp output, and optical out. My AMD/catalyst HDMI out is buggy so I am not very interested in using it. It seems to disappear of disable on occasion, which is irritating.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have not been keeping up with sound cards for many, many years. For my uses the onboard sound was quite acceptable. Hopefully someone else can help you out.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I've got a Creative Labs Audigy PCIe RX 7.1 with optical out. Sound quality is great, and after the initial install and software updates, it's been relatively trouble free. The only down-side is I'm having an issue getting my pre/proc (Outlaw 975) to recognize a subwoofer channel. Once I get that problem hammered out, I think it will work out great.


----------

